# how to write an on site proposal to homeowner



## ken722 (Jan 4, 2015)

Trying to get more jobs. What kind of proposal form should I use? Do I hand write it or type it and send it to them through email when complete ? How can I record the hand written proposals into my system ?


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd be really hesitant to write anything binding on site. That extra time taking it home has definitely saved me lots of mistakes from forgetting things.


----------



## NCFHOME (Dec 7, 2014)

IMO looks more professional to have a typed contract or proposal. Most people now a days use email. But you could always mail it to them or drop it off in person. If you do hand write you can scan it in but there's no way to make changes without starting over.

I have a lot of people want a exact cost right as I am standing there. I like to be able to go home and sit down and think the project over. plus check current prices for materials. I will usually give them a ball park idea and then say " prices go up and down like fuel, let me get current prices on materials so I can give you the best cost for your project".

Its always worked for me


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a printed proposal where I just fill out the numbers. Having the ability to quote on the spot helps you land jobs.

Friday afternoon I gave a quote to a guy within 20 minutes of arriving at his house. He canceled other appointments and signed the contract. This isn't always typical but helps show you know your numbers and have done this before.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

For roofing, I think it makes sense to go for a one-shot close when you can. Two ways come to mind. You can have nice looking forms printed up that have sections for hand writing in the Scope of Work and Specifications along with the job specifics and quote price. Get it printed on paper with a carbon copy and you keep that for your records.

The other way would be to have a small inverter in your truck that you could plug a small printer into and then go to the truck to type up the proposal(It should still be a template, for speed) and print it out, then bring back two copies. Canon actually makes a L-Ion printer.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

EthanB said:


> For roofing, I think it makes sense to go for a one-shot close when you can. Two ways come to mind. You can have nice looking forms printed up that have sections for hand writing in the Scope of Work and Specifications along with the job specifics and quote price. Get it printed on paper with a carbon copy and you keep that for your records.
> 
> The other way would be to have a small inverter in your truck that you could plug a small printer into and then go to the truck to type up the proposal(It should still be a template, for speed) and print it out, then bring back two copies. Canon actually makes a L-Ion printer.


Agreed. I did it the second way for awhile but found the first way to be more efficient.

On my carbon copy, all I need to write is the name, address, check off the boxes of what we need to do for the specific job and then the price.

With other trades, I completely understand how this isn't possible.


----------



## ken722 (Jan 4, 2015)

What kind of forms could I use to print and have a carbon copy? I was thinking of getting forms from deluxe.com for roofing proposals but there is also actcontractorforms.com. which one would be better ?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I used these for awhile. 
http://www.witkosupplies.com/images/business-form-images/6566.jpg

Use a Cannon now- last about a season. Nice to have everything in the laptop instead of fumbling through a ton of carbons. Printable, email able. 

Someone stole my iPad off my front seat while I was getting a coffee. 

I used a app that I filled I the blanks and tey signed and emailed it. Most people liked the "green" of the paperless.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

lap top and a printer in the truck.
or send a e mail from your phone or lap top


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ken, check and see what Staples or Office Depot or a local printer wants for custom carbon form printing. Having a custom, branded form looks much more professional and it's important that the form has the clauses that YOU want on it. Generic forms have never really been worth it to me.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

ken722 said:


> Trying to get more jobs. What kind of proposal form should I use? Do I hand write it or type it and send it to them through email when complete ? How can I record the hand written proposals into my system ?


You know I just loaded up an app on my phone a couple of days ago about this but haven't really tried it. I started to but then something came up. Shortly after the developer of the app emailed to say how I started but didn't do the test estimate and was there anything he could help with......customer service is rare now adays. The app is free too. 

"Joist app." I got it through the android store. For things like roofing you could pre plug in unit costs and knock out estimates in like five min or less. For say a kitchen remod. Probably want to double check everthing before sending it. 

Has anyone else used joist? Love it or hate it?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> I used these for awhile.
> http://www.witkosupplies.com/images/business-form-images/6566.jpg
> 
> Use a Cannon now- last about a season. Nice to have everything in the laptop instead of fumbling through a ton of carbons. Printable, email able.
> ...


That looks more like a measurement type form to me.


----------



## ken722 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ZachNewberry (Oct 1, 2014)

ken722 said:


> Trying to get more jobs. What kind of proposal form should I use? Do I hand write it or type it and send it to them through email when complete ? How can I record the hand written proposals into my system ?



*Proposal Form:* Customers love my typed list. I started using excel but am now using quick books and loving it.

*Email Estimates:* Watch your back on this one. I solely relied on emailing estimates until the 2nd person contacted me wanting a bid I sent them 3 weeks prior.... BAD BUSINESS. If you use email follow up and call until contacted.. Face to Face offers way more advantage for another great sales pitch to back your numbers.

*Record Hand Written To Computer: * Scanner? I would get away from chicken scratches personally. 

I take the time to itemize a list for the homeowner. I would want to know exactly what I'm paying for so I treat them the same. Yes it takes awhile longer and we are trying to bid more houses per day I understand that. But their has to be a line drawn between business and morals. I strongly believe extra time invested does trump just slapping estimates into mailboxes in many factors.

1st Visit: Typically, I will discuss a ball-park figure based on the measurement and my opinion, while trying to stay within the standard going rates. This also gives you detail of their reaction to a price that's not set in stone... So you can adjust accordingly if at all possible and customize your sells pitch furthermore to meet their standards.
** Odds are the market is tight and you already know what the least u can make and most you can bid without losing it.... **

2nd Visit: Bring everything set in stone pricing ready to sign. Have a well equipped packet prepared for them with all proper documentation "estimate, warranty information, license, insurance , bond info, material samples or more referring information on the products your crew installs" If they don't sign on the 2nd visit leave your prepared packet and follow up accordingly.

I have not been around the longest and will adjust my ways whenever I see a opportunity to prevail. But for now this has been my best method of creating a great customer / client relationship.

Good Luck!
Zach Newberry Construction
www.zachnewberry.com


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You can do that all in one call.

I was the same way but two trips to the same house is time consuming. Figure each proposal and meeting you do takes two hours of time between drive, writing the quote and going through it, why make it any more time consuming.


----------



## ZachNewberry (Oct 1, 2014)

BamBamm5144 said:


> You can do that all in one call.
> 
> I was the same way but two trips to the same house is time consuming. Figure each proposal and meeting you do takes two hours of time between drive, writing the quote and going through it, why make it any more time consuming.


Makes to much sense not to try. Im looking into giving HP Officejet 100 Mobile Color Inkjet Printer a try.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

You could also do your proposal on Carbon Copy forms (google NCR paper). I print mine on that paper, keep the pink copy with the measurement sheet. If they go ahead and sign, I'll keep the white and they keep the yellow. Both the white and yellow have the contract on them.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

You could create custom forms from your word processor.

Once you have a template, insert the customers information in the appropriate field and print two copies before you go to the estimate.

This provides a professional looking proposal that has all of the choices you need in a check box type format. It's your letterhead with the customer's name type written in. And of course you prepared it so the wording is exactly what you.

So you end up with two copies that require a few check marks and the only chicken scratch is where you fill in the dollar amount and signatures.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My mate who does windows give them his price right there and then on 90% of jobs and they sign contracts right away. I have never been able to do that with my trade. I can be looking at a few hrs on pricing the job as there's so much more going into what I do compared to something basic like 20 windows. 

I give very rough estimate then when home I will do a proposal and they dial the job in after that and when they finally figure out what they want I write the contract.


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cam Scanner app for my carbon copy.

Comes in handy for business cards, etc.

I use and like it.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

oktex56 said:


> Cam Scanner app for my carbon copy.
> 
> Comes in handy for business cards, etc.
> 
> I use and like it.



I DL'd that a couple weeks ago. Haven't gotten into it much yet.

Was thinking that would be a good fit also. :thumbsup:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I will do it a couple of different ways, mostly depends on how much the job is.
Up to around $8000 I will write something while there on a preprinted carbonless 3 part form. Between $8- $13 or so thousand will make a 2nd trip with the preprinted carbonless form in a presentation folder with various pages of information.
Above $15 or so thousand the information is typed in a letter type of proposal with roof drawing and pictures taken 1st trip as well as insurance info and other various pages of information. Presentation folder increases in quality the more money involved.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

99% of the time I can give the customer my # on the spot, first call. I use a laptop and mobile printer. My closing rate went through the roof when I started doing it this way and it has everything to do with asking for their business face to face on the first call. The guy that emails or makes a 2nd visit is losing business guaranteed to another company that knows how to close the sale on the first call......period.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I've used the "joist app" a couple times now. That thing is pretty awesome! You can do bid from phone, tablet, desktop or laptop. You can start it on one device and finish on a different one. Say you want to add a photo. So instead of uploading the picture from your phone to the tablet. You can just log in with your phone and add picture.

IT'S FREE !!!

If you do the same work all the time say install front doors. After you have entered an item it will ask you to make it a regular item. So you can have like ten kinds of doors already set up. Add special feature or change the price. Print it from your truck/van hand it too them also email it to them. If email then it will tell you when they got it and opened it up.

You can turn it from an estimate to an invoice in one click. They can sign it and email back.

Add your logo. And more.

I'm pretty impressed with it!


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

I know this is a little late, but I did exactly like Ethan suggested to you. I got a $30.00 inverter and a $75.00 printer that can fit under the back seat (cannon makes a $300.00 mobile printer). Using the numbers application in iOS (spreadsheet app) I created a form that basically ask 30 questions. Those 30 questions automatically create 4 estimates for different shingle brands. I then print out the estimate I want and email the spreadsheet to an email address just for estimates. The spreadsheet also creates a material list that I email in for orders. 

I also have a few folders in the truck at all times with samples for our proposal, warranty info, insurance certificate copy and some other stuff. Going for the close in one visit has really helped our close rate, and the spreadsheet has saved me tons of time. Often I will also email a copy of the specific estimate they are interested in with a email template that includes links from our blog and the manufactures website. 

All of this can be set up for under $200.00. 

There is a topic under the business section that might give you some good ideas on how to use spreadsheets for estimating. 

As for apps, I'm sure android has something similar and a there are plenty apps for laptops.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I have a printed proposal where I just fill out the numbers. Having the ability to quote on the spot helps you land jobs.


While you're competition is at home writing a proposal to email and then follow-up on, you're removing them from the marketplace... :thumbsup:

If you have a price list, most projects (i.e. - roofing, siding, kitchens, baths, tiling flooring, windows, electrical, plumbing, etc.) can easily be quoted and closed on the same day...

You have a price-list (it's what you use to come up with your proposal), you just may not have formalized it so you don't have to recreate the wheel everytime you meet with a customer...

A formal price list and product line also makes you look more professional (you've been doing roofs for 10 years and don't know how much it will cost?), and inspires confidence.

It's also a selling point to use against your competition...

People REALLY don't want to sit through multiple presentations and sift through multiple different proposals... give them an avalanche of reasons not to...




LeeFowler said:


> *Going for the close in one visit has really helped our close rate*, and the spreadsheet has saved me tons of time.


:thumbsup: :clap:

.


.


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

Always type your proposal for your customers so you actually look professional. Keep a template of your bid on your computer and just change the names and general info when needed. I suggest putting together a "bid folder/packet" consisting of the proposal, a copy of your insurance and brochures on the roofing materials. If you want to go mobile you just need a laptop and printer in your truck, just make sure you have all the stuff needed to put together a bid packet. Good Luck :thumbsup:

http://stormproofroofing.org


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a cordless hp h470 bluetooth mobile printer, I can build a proposal in my truck in quick books right on site from my laptop. My writing is terrible.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I have a cordless hp h470 bluetooth mobile printer, I can build a proposal in my truck in quick books right on site from my laptop. My writing is terrible.



This is the biggest reason I went with a printer. My writing sucks.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

red_cedar said:


> I will do it a couple of different ways, mostly depends on how much the job is.
> Up to around $8000 I will write something while there on a preprinted carbonless 3 part form. Between $8- $13 or so thousand will make a 2nd trip with the preprinted carbonless form in a presentation folder with various pages of information.
> Above $15 or so thousand the information is typed in a letter type of proposal with roof drawing and pictures taken 1st trip as well as insurance info and other various pages of information. Presentation folder increases in quality the more money involved.


This system make no sense to me at all, 3 systems to present a proposal, Why not treat all prospects the same reguardless of the doller amount. 8 grand is not chump change.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

sunkist said:


> This system make no sense to me at all, 3 systems to present a proposal, Why not treat all prospects the same reguardless of the doller amount. 8 grand is not chump change.


This I agree with. A $1000 job gets the same packet as a $40000 job.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

For a full house remodel or addition or something like that especially , im a big believer in thorough scopes of work. I will almost always give a minimum for what the project will cost, if they are ok with spending that, i charge a fee for development. Most development includes design and feasibility work, which i will be paid for handling.

For small projects i dont always charge a development fee, or projects that have already been designed. It just depends on different factors. Definitely need to look at one stop closings for jobs like bathrooms. Same for roofs and siding. I could just make a template scope and customize and print in my truck i guess. I ponder on it sometimes. Even for a bathroom i write a scope though. 

But our close rate with clients who pay for the development for our bread and butter jobs is very good, so i am comfortable "losing work" to contractors who write a proposal at the kitchen table on site. Its not something we are set up to do or that i am interested in, but i certainly admire the ability of the contractors who do so. Certainly appealing on some level. For me personally, i like doing my proposals and scopes in the office with Pandora radio on the TV, in the ac when im fresh and in the right frame of mind, with a glass of iced tea.


----------



## dDubya (Feb 1, 2013)

LeeFowler said:


> I then print out the estimate I want and email the spreadsheet to an email address just for estimates.


This I like! I'll have to get back to setting up a spreadsheet for bids. VERY tired of using quickbooks.

JAWS: Good for you, as far as getting a development fee. I've always wondered how these remodelers/builders can put WAY more time into their bids than I do my roof bids, and not get depressed when they lose half the jobs.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree with jaws if it's more then just a plug and play type of job (a roof or just new doors windows) you'd be better taking some time with them. 

If you have a hand written proposal it gives an unprofessional cut corners on work kind of vibe to a homeowner.

If you use quick books then your proposal looks like all the other guys. Then they just compare the difference in the numbers and not the discription of work (the numbers are easy to understand. It not knowing how it all goes together types of material and the knowledge of how to makes it work that is all forensic to them.)

I've been using the free app "Joist" and am really liking how easy it is to use. I can email or print it. Alter it at any time. Use the template items over and over ( say $500000 per Sq ft for roofing 10 roof vents and one skylight) and the customer calls and says they don't want a skylight. But want the rest of the work done. You can be on another job pull it up on your phone. Delete the skylight from the estimate and resend it in less then 3min.

And it's free.......for now. Talked to the developer (if your on the Web page doing an estimate during the day there is a little help window you can ask how to do things like how to hide the per line price to just show a total so the customer can't pick apart a price in a section.) He said more features are coming up soon and they might charges for those extras but keep the base program free.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Also I'm starting to pre fill out the info before I get to the person's house. Filled in the name address stuff. I already know what things they wanted done (paint the house and install 4 windows let's say) then after looking at it. Just click in some numbers and done.

If I suspect somethings wrong like customers thinks that a whole 2 story house can be painted for $100 more then the cost of the paint type of sillyness. Or something isn't adding up then I just email it to them and be done as I know they won't be a customer.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

dDubya said:


> This I like! I'll have to get back to setting up a spreadsheet for bids. VERY tired of using quickbooks.
> 
> JAWS: Good for you, as far as getting a development fee. I've always wondered how these remodelers/builders can put WAY more time into their bids than I do my roof bids, and not get depressed when they lose half the jobs.


I still lose a lot of opportunities when people dont want to pay the fee. Before the fee got started, we lost jobs we put a lot of time into, i wouldnt say i ever got depressed. Just a part of doing business. Got to try and discern who is going to be willing to pay for our value and who wont before we start development.


----------

